# Does your opinion matter?



## jamm (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello there people. What a question. Am I right? Of course I am. I mean opinions can sometimes be a simple fact or some ridiculous explanation that may or may not (most likely not) make sense. They're often treasured or despised but one thing is for sure everybody has one. So I'm here to ask does your opinion matter? Does it matter to you? What about your friends? How bout family? Do you like to share and compare them? Please do tell.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Apr 19, 2014)

Yes, cus my opinions = facts. 

In my opinion, the whole world is mine. (ITS A FACT BTW, cus its my opinion)


----------



## jamm (Apr 19, 2014)

Opinions aren't shitty. They're just opinions. You can care (or pretend to) or not. I've listened to all sorts of them. I ask if this movie was good to several people and they'd have different views. One person may simply like it, Another may simply dislike it. My all time favorite is the one who picks it apart piece by piece and offers a pros and cons scenario and reveal that they can or cannot like it given it has a few or a lot of hiccups.


----------



## texteditor (Apr 19, 2014)

jamm said:


> Opinions aren't shitty. They're just opinions.


no opinions can be shitty and objectively wrong


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## MartinD (Apr 19, 2014)

^ you have no idea how relevant that is right this minute.


----------



## beast5 (Apr 19, 2014)

lol this guy is funny


----------



## Hxxx (Apr 19, 2014)




----------

